# Whistler and WhiskiJack and II



## Bill4728 (Jan 18, 2016)

Big changes at Whistler for Interval users

A few years ago both Club Intrawest And Shell's Mountainside lodge switched back to II from RCI  ( although never fully left II ) BUT that still meant that most of the TS resorts in Whistler were only available in RCI

It seems that now WhiskiJack is now trading in II ( maybe both II & RCI  I do not know) So there is now a ton of resorts to trade into in Whistler.


----------

